# Outback 23Rs Rear Slide Underbelly Cracked/repair



## saharding (May 13, 2014)

Hi All, I am a newbie to this site and to these fourms. I hope I am doing this all correct. I have a 2008 23Rs outback and found that my plastic undercoating on the Queen slide out bed is all cracked and needs repair. I have tried call some RV dealers and no one seems to know how to fix it. Has this happened to anyone else and what did you use? Please help. Look at the picture attached.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Your post and picture are fine. I wish I had the answer to this but I think finding a place that will replace it with sheet metal or something similar will work. If the plastic cracked I'm sure it will do it again.

I doubt an RV dealer or Keystone will offer any help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The black plastic is more for looks than function but it does affect the way the rollers work going in and out. Some people have pulled all the plastic down, painted the bottom black and installed aluminum runners where the wheels contact the bottom.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We just had this happen to us today. Finally getting around to getting the trailer ready for summer and put the rear slide out like usual when I heard a crack. I knew I checked that nothing was behind the slide out, but checked anyway. Everything was fine, so continued to do the slide out. After working on the trailer and spraying all the rubber seals with silicone spray like every spring, I discovered the entire bottom all spider webbed, cracked and some pieces that fell on the ground. Trailer is only two years old, but seems to be an issues for a lot of us.

Whats the fix for this, dealer of course said water got in which is a load of crap. If that was the case I would have water or water stains on the floor inside the trailer because their were pieces of the plastic inside the trailer to.

I was thinking of JB weld to fix all the cracks, but it seems the glue has let go as well alot it is hanging, and around the screws along the edge a lot has busted away.

I was mad at myself for of course maybe it was my fault for not winterizing it correctly, but reading on this forum obviously not.

If I do JB weld it, whats the cure for it hanging with all the glue letting go. Obviously this is a cut back on Keystone to save time and money instead of bracing it correctly

Would a combo of JB weld and that Rusteleum LEak Seal spray at least deal with the cracks, but what would solve the sagging of it.

Any ideas would be great, I have 3 weeks until camping

I can post pictures but the OP pictures more or less shows the same


----------

